# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  شوارع عمان تغرق من الشتوة الاولى

## معاذ ملحم

شوارع عمان تغرق من الشتوة الاولى








 غرقت شوارع العاصمة عمان أمس بمياه الإمطار الغزيرة وسط اختناقات مرورية حادة حيث اصبحت الشوارع اشبه ببرك مائية في الوقت الذي اكدت فيها امانة عمان جاهزيتها استعدادا لفصل الشتاء في حين غابت اية اجراءات تحول دون الحوادث المرورية، التي خلفتها كميات الامطار الكبيرة في الشوارع.

وشهدت شوارع عمان حوادث بين عدد كبير من المركبات نتيجة فقدان السيطرة والانزلاقات المتعددة في الطرق الى جانب انهيار اجزاء اسفلتية واغلاق العديد من العبارات والمصارف التي امتلات بمياه الامطار.

ما حصل في عمان طاول مدنا أخرى، الا ان المشكلة أن امانة عمان ذات امكانيات كبيرة من حيث عمال الورش الفنية واسطول الاليات للتعامل مع مثل هذه الظروف، وفق مواطنين يقطنون العاصمة عمان.

واوضح مواطنون ان امانة عمان لم تفلح في عمليات تصريف مياه الامطار حيث غرقت الشوارع في المياه وادت الى حدوث حفر وتشققات جديدة في الخلطات الساخنه فضلا عن مداهمة الامطار للعديد من المنازل في مناطق مختلفة وتعطل العديد من المركبات لارتفاع منسوب المياه وقلة تصريفها.

واكدوا في شكاوى أبلغوها الى الرأي ان كثرة الحوادث المرورية جاء لانعدام الرؤية في شوراع رئيسية نتيجة تراشق الامطار من خط سير الى اخر وسط غزارة مياه الامطار دون ادنى ملاحظه لوجود عبارات مياه تدفع بالامطار الى اماكن تجميعها.

وقال مراقبون ومهتمون في هذا الشان ان مياه الامطار قد نتج عنها إغلاقات لعبارات صندوقية بفعل أتربة وأنقاض كانت الامانة قد قامت بانشائها لحفظ المياه فضلا عن تشققات في اجزاء من شوارع حيوية والتي نتجت ايضا عن إغلاق العبارات.

واضافوا ان حالة الشوارع قد انعكست بشكل مباشر على واقع الانسياب المروري في شوارع العاصمة ، مبينين انها ادت الى خلق ازمات مرورية خانقة على الاشارات الضوئية بالاضافة الى حالات الارباك نتيجة حوادث السير المتكررة.

في المقابل، اكدت امانة عمان انها تعاملت امس مع حالة اغلاق في خط تصريف مياه الامطار نتيجة جريان مياه كبير بشكل سطحي في شارع الاميرة بسمة بمنطقة زهران ، مبينه ان الجريان ادى الى انجراف أتربة الى خط التصريف مما ادى الى اغلاقه ، حيث تم التعامل معه من قبل كوادر الامانة المختصة. مشيرا في الوقت ذاته الى انه سيتم معالجة منطقة الانجراف خلال الايام القليلة المقبلة.

وأوضحت ان كوادر الأمانة كانت قد عملت على إزالة الأكياس البلاستيكية عن المناهل وخطوط تصريف مياه الإمطار بعد ان تم تغليفها في فصل الصيف للحفاظ عليها ومنع الإغلاقات ، مؤكدة في الوقت نفسه انها باشرت ضمن استعداداتها لفصل الشتاء على تنظيف مناهل وخطوط تصريف مياه الأمطار ومداخل ومخارج عبارات التصريف والقنوات المكشوفة بالتنسيق مع مديريات المناطق ، فضلا عن فتح مجاري السيول والأودية الطبيعية بواسطة الآليات المناسبة.

ونوهت انها تعمل على إعداد خطة عمل متكاملة لمواجهة الظروف الجوية خلال فصل الشتاء سنويا وتعتمد على إعلان حالة الإستعداد وفق الحالة الجوية السائدة ، مشيره الى انها حرصت على زيادة فاعلية كوادرها الفنية والآلية ، من خلال تجديد وتطوير العديد من الآليات (لودرات، جتات،آليات تسوية، إضافة إلى شراء آليات نوع جت بمواصفات عالمية ليصار إلى استخدامها في تسليك خطوط تصريف مياه الأمطار حال اغلاقها أثناء تساقط الأمطار.

وأكدت حرصها على التشديد في تعليماتها الصادرة للمناطق على أصحاب ورش البناء والتعهدات بضرورة المحافظة على الشوارع ومجاري الأودية والمناهل ومصارف المياه نظيفة وخالية من مواد البناء.

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اللهم
اجعله غيث رحمه ولا تجعله غيث عذاب

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يستر لسه اول شتوة الله يعينهم

----------


## عمر عمان

امن شو شتوة والله بتجنن اللهم زد وبارك وانتو كيف الشتا عندكم بعروس الشمال

----------


## ابو عوده

يا ريتني بالاردن :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

والله بالوقت اللي كنت موجود فيه عندنا بأربد كان المطر كويس بس خفيف نوعا ما 


اهم شي انه نحكي الحمد لله 

اللهم اجعل هذا المطر سقيا رحمة لا سقيا عذاب 

اللهم اميييين

----------


## renah

ان شاء الله شتوية خير على كل بقعه في الاردن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------

